

Intel CEO Announces Collaboration with Arduino - jgv
http://online.wsj.com/article/PR-CO-20131003-904584.html

======
JoshTriplett
One major item of note that the news stories haven't picked up on: the Galileo
board itself and all of its documentation, schematics, BOM, etc, are all Open
Source under CC-by-sa. See, for instance, the schematic at
[https://communities.intel.com/docs/DOC-21822](https://communities.intel.com/docs/DOC-21822)
, the BOM at
[https://communities.intel.com/docs/DOC-21823](https://communities.intel.com/docs/DOC-21823)
, and the datasheet at
[https://communities.intel.com/docs/DOC-21831](https://communities.intel.com/docs/DOC-21831)
.

~~~
ChuckMcM
That is pretty awesome, I have a much better feel for Galileo now than I did,
its basically a PC with an Arduino Sheld Slot :-). I really liked the
switchable 5v/3.3v I/O option.

So way back in the day folks would do unholy things to the parallel port in
DOS to get this kind of feature :-) And of course thinking that I realized
there is probably an interesting market if you put FreeDOS on this thing for
the 'UX', which makes me wonder if Microsoft is going to wake up here at some
point and come out with an OS for this stuff. (Not that it's needed, but like
Intel they were a big deal in the early experimenters world and they are being
made irrelevant in that space by Linux (like Intel is being threatened by ARM)
and so I expect them to react at some point)

------
srollyson
Here's the overview page for the Galileo board:
[http://www.intel.com/support/galileo/index.htm](http://www.intel.com/support/galileo/index.htm)

It has links for downloads, specs, tutorials, etc. Looks like they won't be
available for sale until November, though.

------
jebblue
Whatever happened to StrongARM? I can't find any references on the Wiki page
paget the 1990's?

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StrongARM](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/StrongARM)

edit: fixed typo

~~~
kryptiskt
They sold it to Marvell.

------
anujdeshpande
A good step forward. But will be tough to match the likes of Raspberry pi.
Beaglebone Black will be hard to replace too. Given it's raw power and number
of pins and interfaces

~~~
msandford
Yeah that's true, but it sounds like this Intel SoC could be made into
something substantially more powerful than an Arduino. I can't tell if it's
the Galileo (which is the Arduino compatible board) or the Quark SoC dev
board, but there's mention of PCI express, 10/100 ethernet, USB, UART and
RS232.

The PCI express means you could rig up your own video card. Yeah it'd probably
be PCI express x1 (not x16 like you'd like) but that would still give you the
ability to run a card which can drive more than one monitor. That is something
the BBB or RPi can't do.

~~~
JoshTriplett
The news articles aren't the best source for technical specs; Galileo does
indeed have all of those ports. From the FAQ
([http://www.intel.com/support/galileo/faq.htm](http://www.intel.com/support/galileo/faq.htm)):
Intel® Galileo includes native Ethernet, SD, USB Host support, USB Client
support, RS-232 serial port, and 10 pin JTAG ports. It also includes Arduino*
shield connectors compliant with the Arduino* Uno R3 connector definition.
Finally it includes a native mini-PCIe connector for the addition of Wi-Fi
(for example).

